# Petit soucis BootCamp



## TippOff (21 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Je suis actuellement sous 10.14.2 et j'aimerais mettre un Windows 10, donc je lance BootCamp et la soucis : "Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partionné, ni restauré en une seule partition"

Voici donc ma diskutil list

Last login: Fri Dec 21 19:28:39 on console

DESKTOP-HLKTOHV:~ boby$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0

   1:               Windows_NTFS Stockage                2.0 TB     disk0s1


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS OSX                     249.2 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s5

Bonne soirée et merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir *TippOff
*
Ta configuration présente des anomalies -->

- tu as 2 disques internes non associés : un de *250 Go* et un de *2 To*. N'étaient-ils pas associés en mode Fusion Drive au départ ?​
- ton HDD de *2 To* a un paramétrage de type Windows et pas Mac : étrange pour le moins en ce qui concerne un disque interne à un Mac ! --> en effet > la table de partition *FDisk_partition_scheme* = une *MBR* Windows et le type de partition *Windows_NTFS* annonce un système de fichiers soit *exFAT* > soit carrément *NTFS* !​
- ton disque de *250 Go* (SSD ?) a une partition de type *Apple_HFS* > alors que Mojave est installé dans le volume *OSX* : pourquoi la conversion au type *Apple_APFS* n'a-t-elle pas été opérée automatiquement (Mojave imposant le format *apfs* à l'installation) ? Tu as au rang n°*3* une partition de type *Apple_Boot* (*650 Mo*) qui a dû être une partition de secours. Mais elle a perdu son volume *Recovery HD* et n'est plus actuellement fonctionnelle.​
=> peux-tu éclairer ces points en préalable ?


----------



## TippOff (22 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir, 

Ahah, effectivement je suis sur un Hachintosh, j'espère ne pas enfreindre des règles du forum, si c'est le cas je m'en excuse, et je partirais.

Le 2to est un SSHD de stockage
le 250go est effectivement un SSD sur laquelle je viens d'installer Mojave

J'ai essayé de passer par l'utilitaire de disque afin de créer deux partitions OSX et Windows, mais quand je boot sur ma clé Windows j'ai uniquement le droit a un trait fixe puis plus rien.

Je voulais donc passer par BootCamp pour avoir une installation propre mais bon


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2018)

Dans ta session de Mojave > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume démarré

Poste le tableau retourné en copier-coller > en faisant ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## TippOff (22 Décembre 2018)

```
Last login: Sat Dec 22 17:19:05 on ttys000
DESKTOP-HLKTOHV:~ boby$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s2   100G    17G    84G    17%  487789 4294479490    0%   /
DESKTOP-HLKTOHV:~ boby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2018)

Tu as *17 Go* d'occupation du volume et *84 Go* d'espace disponible -->

- veux-tu tester un repartitionnement (non destructif du volume existant) via une commande du Terminal ?​


----------



## TippOff (22 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as *17 Go* d'occupation du volume et *84 Go* d'espace disponible -->
> 
> - veux-tu tester un repartitionnement (non destructif du volume existant) via une commande du Terminal ?​


 
Oui j'ai créer deux partitions une de 100 pour OSX et une de 150 pour Windows


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2018)

Tu veux dire que tu as déjà effectué le repartitionnement ?


----------



## TippOff (22 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu as déjà effectué le repartitionnement ?


Oui avec l'utilitaire de disque


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2018)

Donc le repartitionnement n'est pas entravé. Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques > que je voie la configuration

Colle dans une fenêtre de code pour avoir un affichage bien propre. Ainsi -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## TippOff (22 Décembre 2018)

```
DESKTOP-HLKTOHV:~ boby$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:               Windows_NTFS Stockage                2.0 TB     disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OSX                     100.4 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Windows                 148.7 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS ESD-ISO                 8.1 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.3 GB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Logic Pro X 10.4.3 MAS  2.0 GB     disk3s2

DESKTOP-HLKTOHV:~ boby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2018)

On voit que > malgré l'absence d'un volume sur la partition intercalaire *disk1s3* > son type *Apple_Boot* permet les repartitionnements de la partition *disk1s2* > avec création d'une partition en-dessous de l'*Apple_Boot* = *disk1s4*. Donc un fonctionnement régulier. Ça ne peut donc pas être une raison de blocage pour l'Assistant BootCamp. Sinon > on pourrait créer un volume *Recovery HD* vide sur cette partition...

Je vois que tu as créé ta nouvelle partition dans le type *Apple_HFS* (avec un système de fichiers *Mac OS étendu journalisé*). Si tu la reformates en *FAT-32* comme requis en début d'installation de Windows --> est-ce que tu peux lancer une installation à sa destination ?

Hypothèse : est-ce que le fait que le volume de démarrage soit sur le *disk1* et pas le *disk0* (càd. pas à l'emplacement disque principal) --> pourrait jouer un rôle dans le refus de l'Assistant BootCamp ?


----------



## TippOff (22 Décembre 2018)

Alors attend parce que je suis un peu perdu la ^^


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2018)

TippOff a dit:


> Ahah, effectivement je suis sur un Hachintosh, j'espère ne pas enfreindre des règles du forum, si c'est le cas je m'en excuse, et je partirais.


Je ne sais pas s'il est possible de faire une installation d'une version de Windows dans un hackintosh et je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de tester ? A la base Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas le moindre partitionnement dans le disque dur interne, de même que le moindre disque dur USB.

Dans un hackintosh il y a des fichiers qui sont modifiés, de même que le boot de démarrage. Par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp doit préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 et c'est macOS qui après une installation réussie de Windows, doit gérer le boot de démarrage via la touche alt de macOS et de Windows.


----------



## TippOff (22 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'il est possible de faire une installation d'une version de Windows dans un hackintosh et je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de tester ? A la base Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas le moindre partitionnement dans le disque dur interne, de même que le moindre disque dur USB.
> 
> Dans un hackintosh il y a des fichiers qui sont modifiés, de même que le boot de démarrage. Par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp doit préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 et c'est macOS qui après une installation réussie de Windows, doit gérer le boot de démarrage via la touche alt de macOS et de Windows.



Alors c'est effectivement possible, j'ai constaté que Boot Camp n'apprécié pas les partitions et autre disque USB

Effectivement, un hackintosh a un boot différent d'un Mac classique, on utilise Clover


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2018)

TippOff a dit:


> Alors c'est effectivement possible, j'ai constaté que Boot Camp n'apprécié pas les partitions et autre disque USB


C'est même une certitude, l'installation ne se fera pas.


----------

